# needle stick injury



## marymurk (Apr 22, 2014)

how do you usually code a needle stick injury - as a wound or as a superficial injury? documentation does not elaborate - appreciate any input!


----------



## shruthi (Apr 23, 2014)

As per my knowledge this should be coded as wound open by site followed by E920.5. This is because if you see Wound in alpha index, it includes - by cutting or piercing instrument, puncture etc.

Regards,
Shruthi



marymurk said:


> how do you usually code a needle stick injury - as a wound or as a superficial injury? documentation does not elaborate - appreciate any input!


----------



## marymurk (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

